# OT: hey ed



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

can we get an off-topic forum? instead of having one measely thread?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I second it. Ed.

I've got a rash I've been wanting to discuss.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I second it. Ed.
> 
> I've got a rash I've been wanting to discuss.


ahh plz no.. NOOO :nonono:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So Ed... can we?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I second it. Ed.
> 
> I've got a rash I've been wanting to discuss.


Oh really?

Since an OT thread's been started, how about discussing it right here? :biggrin: 

I am no rash expert, but I know any rash covered by your pants can be bad, especially crab-shaped or mushroom shaped...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> can we get an off-topic forum? instead of having one measely thread?


Just out of curiosity, would people actually click on the subforum to view it?

Miami Heat forum has an off-topic sub-forum, but people don't really visit it to post OT threads. They continue to use the main forum for it.

Should I start a poll on it?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That type of thing comes with traffic. We're gonna have to do some extra work on the board if we want to make ourselves look worthy. Getsta postin!


And I hope all this rash talk is about the adjective.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it'll goto good use, the Draft and a bunch of off-topic stuff would go into instead of having a few threads you know? So why not do it?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> That type of thing comes with traffic. We're gonna have to do some extra work on the board if we want to make ourselves look worthy. Getsta postin!
> 
> 
> And I hope all this rash talk is about the adjective.


 It's about the thing that happens to your body :bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll goto good use, the Draft and a bunch of off-topic stuff would go into instead of having a few threads you know? So why not do it?


Then people would stay in the OT forum more than the main forum during the off-season. LOL...

Don't get me wrong, I don't think there is a problem getting a sub-forum here, but it's pointless to get it if we don't use it. It would be like buying a convertible car in Texas during summer...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It would be like buying a convertible car in Texas during summer...


Excellent analogy.

Would that help a rash? :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Then people would stay in the OT forum more than the main forum during the off-season. LOL...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think there is a problem getting a sub-forum here, but it's pointless to get it if we don't use it. It would be like buying a convertible car in Texas during summer...


 We would use it though, I have a ton of stuff I could post in there, we could move the draft into that too, so how about it?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Excellent analogy.
> 
> Would that help a rash? :clown:


Actually, I believe it does, depending where the rash is.

If the rash is covered by your pants, you'll need to open up the convertible top 60 minutes prior to driving. That would nicely heat up your BLACK LEATHER seats. Then you remove your pants and all undergarments and firmly plant your body into the cushy seat.

When you hear a hiss and smell BBQ, your rash should be gone....

If you don't hear the hissing sound or smell BBQ, then I can tell you that you are not performing the above procedure during daytime....

Hope that answers your question.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> We would use it though, I have a ton of stuff I could post in there, we could move the draft into that too, so how about it?


Like this thread would certainly belong there...

I'll see what I can do. Maybe we can try it out for a little while and decide if we want to keep it later. 

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't see the point, the one thread's good enough, and if there's ever anything big it's posted anyway with the OT: thing in front of the title...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I don't see the point, the one thread's good enough, and if there's ever anything big it's posted anyway with the OT: thing in front of the title...


See? Objection already! LOL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1 to a million, come on Ed please  all the big forums have it and it would just bring in more activity


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Survey Says...........


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We're not there yet to where we need an OT forum. I barely see that thread updated or w/e everyday. If you have stuff you wanna post, post it in there, or make your own post. We're not like the Blazers, talking politics all the time. 

In all honesty, I haven't seen much OT talk on this board other than joking around and movies in that thread. :whoknows:. We don't need it IMO, not yet.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We'll I have alot of stuff thats OT but I dont like putting it here, I like posting it in an actualy forum just for it


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> We're not there yet to where we need an OT forum. I barely see that thread updated or w/e everyday. If you have stuff you wanna post, post it in there, or make your own post. We're not like the Blazers, talking politics all the time.
> 
> In all honesty, I haven't seen much OT talk on this board other than joking around and movies in that thread. :whoknows:. We don't need it IMO, not yet.


I agree with _Dre_ here. Bigger forums are given one so that users can actually see the basketball posts. We're talking forums that have hundreds of thousands of posts and ten thousand threads (in comparison, Dallas forum has a little over 35,000 with 2800 threads), so things can get messy without an OT forum. One thread would be best.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

But the Heat forum, which is just slightly bigger than ours, has one


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol MFFL's persistent


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

When I want somthing, I'll work on it till I get it


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I agree with _Dre_ here. Bigger forums are given one so that users can actually see the basketball posts. We're talking forums that have hundreds of thousands of posts and ten thousand threads (in comparison, Dallas forum has a little over 35,000 with 2800 threads), so things can get messy without an OT forum. One thread would be best.


When "Moderation Affiliation" says so, what else can we say? :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think we need it just yet.

Maybe when the season begins?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The one thread. i can post random stuff there or at my forum.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> When I want somthing, I'll work on it till I get it


 :sigh:


----------

